# Hello from Somewhere



## BigMike (Jun 20, 2006)

I was surfing for Kenpo stuff and came across this site, looked like the type of conversations I could add to my web surfing rounds.  So here's me:

Started in Shotokan about 10 years ago with Sensei Steve Beck in California.  Did a couple of tournaments, even won my division in one.  A couple of years after that I moved to Vegas and got into Mr. Ozawa's dojo there.  I got my green belt at that dojo, but never had the opportunity to really meet the man before he died.

Moved to Seattle, hurt myself in Shotokan class one day.  A couple months on crutches let me see the Kenpo class working in the back room.  I tried it out and stayed for the next 3 years.  Got to Purple with Mr. Todd Durgan and almost to blue, but circumstances dictated I move to Alabama.

I've tried a class or two with several schools around here.  No Kenpo to be had locally, no Shotokan though there is a Shorin-ryu place a little northwest of Huntsville.  I've found a place that offers Escrima at a time I can take it and, always having wanted to do stick-fighting, I'm about to go try it out.

I based my nickname on a funny (to me) Kenpo memory.  A guy near my height but less than half my weight was trying to do Shielding Hammer on me and couldn't nail the ending.  He couldn't move me and was having a very hard time shooting out my leg.  Mr. Durgan sort of shrugged and said 'hey, big guys have certain advantages."  It was funny for a few seconds until he demonstrated it again, on me, successfully moving me about 6 feet.

Big Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcme and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT Big Mike...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mike.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting man.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 20, 2006)

Great introduction  Welcome to MT and Enjoy ~!!

~Tess


----------



## pstarr (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome BigMike, any relation to our BigNick? 

Hope you enjoy the forum! :wavey:


----------



## BigMike (Jun 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome BigMike, any relation to our BigNick?


 
No, didn't know there was a BigNick.  So much for my shot at an original name, eh?   

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings...my Dad used to go by "Big Mike" until my older brother ("Little Mike") grew half a head taller than him...then it was more confusing...


----------



## Kenpsy7 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Mike. I noticed that you studied with Todd Durgan for a while. He is a good friend of mine and a fellow student of Mr. Asa Rainey. As a matter of fact I will be going out to visit him at his Kenpo school tonight. I'll tell him that Big Mike is doing fine...Respectfully Wade Davis
P.S.Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Big Mike!


----------

